# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Ya Devlet Başa, Ya Sivas'tan Öte Yeni 36. Paralel

## bozok

*Ya Devlet Başa, Ya Sivas’tan üte Yeni 36. Paralel*

*Meyyal UYGUR*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*12.12.2009* 

 

_Legal muhalefet CHP-MHP’ye tahammül edemiyorlar…Polis ve askere yetki kullandırmıyorlar…Vatandaşın tepkisine “faşizm” diyorlar…Anayasa’da yer alan olağanüstü hal uygulamasını “öcü” yapıyor, AB üyesi Fransa’nın üç sokak olayı üzerine aylarca olağanüstü hal ilan ettiğini bile görmezden geliyorlar…ve böylesi bir ortamda “Emaysa”nın kaldırılması çığırtanlığı yapıyorlar._ 


_Emaysa denilen; “Emniyet, asayiş ve yardımlaşma” sözcüklerinin kısaltılmasından oluşan, gerektiğinde özellikle Jandarmanın “Mülki amirlerin iznine bağlı kalmaksızın, güvenlik operasyonu yapmasını” öngören bir protokol…Böyle bir protokol, kime, niye batar ki?_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Doğu ve Güneydoğu’da PKK’lılar, *“kriptolar”*, yerli-yabancı *“ajanlar”* iş başında, *“devlet”* hariç!.. 


İdil’de üğretmenevi kuşatılıyor, içerdeki öğretmen ve öğrenciler bodruma inerek canlarını kurtarıyor…Polis olay yerine 2 saat sonra geliyor. 


Birçok ilde polis kendisini savunmaktan aciz…Hakkari’de bir Emniyet Amiri linçten zor kurtuluyor…


Yine Hakkari’de önce Atatürk anıtı, ardından askeri lojmanlar taşlanıyor. Askerler su dökerek, havaya ateş açarak kendilerini korumaya çalışıyor…


Aylardır, hem Batı’da, hem Doğu’da sadece *“diplomatik”* kisvedekilerin değil resmen *“ajanların”* cirit attığını haykırıp, duruyoruz. 


Nihayet Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, İçişleri Bakanlığı’na *“kriptolu”* bir yazı gönderip, *“ABD’li ajanlara karşı polisin dikkat etmesi”* uyarısı yapmış_!..(Bakalım ajanların mı, bu uyarıyı yapanın ‘ıslak imzasının peşine mi düşecekler…Görevde oldukları dönemde şener Eruygur ve Veli Küçük de misyonerlik ve ajanlık faaliyetleri konusunda pek çok uyarıda bulunmuştu da…)_ 


* * * 


AKP İktidarı 22 Temmuz’da erken seçim kararı aldıktan sonra TBMM’den alelacele polisin yetkilerini arttıran bir kanun çıkarttı. Takip ettim, AB, *“Hoop, ne oluyor, demokrasi ve özgürlüklere aykırı”* falan demedi. Midem bulandı; yoksa bu yetkiler bölücülere ve teröristlere karşı değil de, ulusal-milli güçlerle, iktidar muhaliflerine karşı mı kullanılacaktı?..


İşte 2.5 sene sonra önümüzde duran tablo…


Neyse ki, tüm kuşatılmışlığına, eli-kolu bağlanmışlığına rağmen Polis Teşkilatından dahi ses geldi. Gazi Mahallesi’ndeki olaylara müdahale etmeye giderken, *“şehitler ölmez, vatan bölünmez…Ne Mutlu Türküm Diyene…Akan kan bayrak için”* sloganları atmaları, Avrupa’dan geleceği söylenen *“diaspora Kürtlerinin”* Atatürk Havaalanı’ndan giriş yapmaları durumunda kendilerine görev yazılmaması için dilekçe vermeleri…


Her şerde bir hayır vardır…Sağ olsunlar!..


* * * 


Yeni şafak’ın *“köşeli”* yazarlarından Ali Bayramoğlu, yıllar önce durup dururken, *“Emaysa Protokolü”*nün yürürlükten kaldırılması gerektiğini yazdı. üoğumuz böyle bir protokol olduğunu sayesinde öğrendik…Tabii AB de…Ve hemen o yıl ki Avrupa Parlamentosu Türkiye raporuna, “*Emaysa protokolü kaldırılsın”* buyruğu yerleştirildi. 


Unutuldu sanıyordum, baktım AKP’nin son Kızılcahamam toplantısında bir milletvekili *“Emaysa Protokolü”*nü gündeme getirip, tartışmaya açmış. *“Bu protokolün, Güneydoğu’da olağanüstü hal görüntüsünü ortadan kaldırıp, bölgeyi normalleştirmeyi hedefleyen demokratik açılım sürecinin önünde büyük bir engel oluşturduğunu”* söyleyen milletvekili kim mi; Yeni şafak kontenjanından AKP Bursa Milletvekili olan Mehmet Ocaktan…


Ne ala…Yeni şafak’ın bir yazarı buyuruyor, bir diğer eski yazar, yeni milletvekili siyasi platforma taşıyor. Destek de almış. Onlardan biri AB’den sorumlu Bakan Egemen Bağış, *“Evet, bunu yapmalıyız”*, ikincisi İçişleri Bakanı Atalay, *“Hallederiz bunları”* demiş. 


Yine ne tesadüf*,* PKK ve hamileri ülkenin her tarafını yangın yerine çevirirken, FG’nin son dönem sözcülerinden Mümtaz’er Türköne de, *“Emaysa”* derdine düşmekle kalmayıp, ülkenin güvenliği(!) için şu müthiş önerilerde bulundu: 


*“Milli güvenlik, askerlere bırakılmayacak kadar ciddi bir konu…Milli Askeri Stratejik Konsept’in yeniden belirlenmesi gerekiyor…İç tehdit algılamasında birinci sıraya, TSK bünyesinde yer alan illegal örgütlenmelerin yerleştirilmesi şart…TSK’nın iç güvenliğe yönelik yetki ve sorumluluklarının bütünüyle kaldırılması gerekir…Jandarma bütünüyle lağvedilmeli, EMASYA gibi protokoller iptal edilmeli.”*

Türköne’den tam 6 gün sonra da FG’nin *“en yakın dostu”* Hüseyin Gülerce aldı kalemi eline; *“Hükümet, sıkıyönetime zorlanıyor”* felaketini(!) haber verdi. CHP ve MHP’nin iktidara yönelik eleştirilerini de yerden yere vuran Gülerce, *“Ergenekon’un, kimse de Cumhuriyet mitingi yapacak mecal bırakmamasıyla”* övündüğü gibi, Ankara’da miting yapma kararı alan MHP’ye, *“Cumhuriyet mitingleri bu defa MHP’ye mi ihale ediliyor?”* şeklinde gözdağı verdi. 


şu hale bakın; 


Legal muhalefet CHP-MHP’ye tahammül edemiyorlar…Polis ve askere yetki kullandırmıyorlar…Vatandaşın tepkisine *“faşizm”* diyorlar…Anayasa’da yer alan olağanüstü hal uygulamasını *“öcü”* yapıyor, AB üyesi Fransa’nın üç sokak olayı üzerine aylarca olağanüstü hal ilan ettiğini bile görmezden geliyorlar…ve böylesi bir ortamda *“Emaysa”*nın kaldırılması çığırtanlığı yapıyorlar. 


Emaysa denilen; *“Emniyet, asayiş ve yardımlaşma”* sözcüklerinin kısaltılmasından oluşan, gerektiğinde özellikle Jandarmanın *“Mülki amirlerin iznine bağlı kalmaksızın, güvenlik operasyonu yapmasını”* öngören bir protokol…Böyle bir protokol, kime, niye batar ki? üzellikle haftalardır yaşadıklarımız, böyle bir tedbire ihtiyaç duyulabileceğini ortaya koymuyor mu? 


ülke göz göre göre *“iç savaş”*a sürükleniyor…Yoksa birileri bunu mu istiyor? 


* * *


50 dakikalık Obama-Erdoğan görüşmesinden sızıntı olmadı. Erdoğan, *“kendisinde kalması gerekenleri”* kendisine sakladı!..


Amerika Devleti’nin Obama’dan daha etkili ismi Savunma Bakanı Gates herhalde görüşmenin detaylarını biliyordur. Birkaç gün sonra Erbil’e gidip, Barzani’yle gayet *“gülücüklü”* poz vermesi, buradan Kerkük’e geçip, İran’a posta koymasının acaba Obama-Erdoğan özel görüşmesiyle bir ilgisi olabilir mi?..


ABD, Irak’ın 250 kilometrelik alanı tarayabilen ilk radar sistemini Kerkük’te kurdu…Ve Gates bu radar üssünde, *“İran tavır değiştirmezse, uluslararası toplum çok yakında ek ve anlamlı yaptırım kararı almak zorunda kalacak”* dedi. Aynı gün Obama’nın Ulusal Güvenlik Danışmanı James Jones da, *“Başbakan Erdoğan’ın İran’a gerekli mesajı götüreceğini”* duyurdu. 


Sivas’tan ötesinde cereyan eden olaylarla, Kerkük’teki ABD üssü arasında büyük bağlantı var!..


Yıllar önce bir Avrupa Parlamentosu Milletvekili, *“Güneydoğu’ya BM güçleri konuşlanmalı”* demişti, duymazdan geldik…


ABD dönüşünde de,* “Bedeli ne olursa olsun açılıma devam”* kararını sürdüren Erdoğan’ın ödeyeceği ilk bedel, *“Sivas’tan öteye”* BM’nin *“izniyle”* geçmek olmasın sakın?!..


İsrail-Filistin sınırında bekletilmeyi hazmedemediğini yıllar sonra itiraf etmiş biri, bunu hazmedebilir mi? 



...

----------

